# Steeeeeeeeeeep?



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Lonely on a saturday night, I decided to browse some of my porn directories for cleavage....

This is the sort of thing that turns me on..


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

lidarman said:


> Lonely on a saturday night, I decided to browse some of my porn directories for cleavage....
> 
> This is the sort of thing that turns me on..


That the drainpipe out at Bartlett?

Took a good bit of convincing myself the first time riding that.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

scrublover said:


> That the drainpipe out at Bartlett?


aka "Dolly Parton" according to some and following the theme.

We rode it a few times and I followed this guy down it one time and he said, "what if I crash in front of you?" I said, "We'll...don't crash in front of me!" He was laying on the brakes hard and I thought I was going to rearend him cuz I knew I couldn't slow or I would be supermaning it.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

lidarman said:


> aka "Dolly Parton" according to some and following the theme.
> 
> We rode it a few times and I followed this guy down it one time and he said, "what if I crash in front of you?" I said, "We'll...don't crash in front of me!" He was laying on the brakes hard and I thought I was going to rearend him cuz I knew I couldn't slow or I would be supermaning it.


The part that had me sketched was the lack of runout at the bottom, in case things went south. The steepness itself was bad, but not as bad as the "what if......" thoughts in my head!

Hoping to hit out there early next month for a bit.

Hmm, how about this? Shorter, and more of a sports bra mono boob kind of thing.

(pic credit to ice****)


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is one from Slickrock, photo courtesy of Rockcrawler53


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Hmm, how about this? Shorter, and more of a sports bra mono boob kind of thing.


I saw that and loved it before...Palmer! Yummy.


----------



## mtn hack (Aug 30, 2004)

I would say that is more gash than cleavage!

Also, I know that as "Love Canal".

I guess it just depends on who you go out there with as to what it is called, heh.


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

Not nearly as steep as other's pics, but this one was taken in SF a few years back. Note the Golden Gate in the left background.


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Lonely on a saturday night, I decided to browse some of my porn directories for cleavage....
> 
> This is the sort of thing that turns me on..


tighty whities?


----------



## ANdRewLIu6294 (Sep 16, 2005)

scrublover said:


> The part that had me sketched was the lack of runout at the bottom, in case things went south. The steepness itself was bad, but not as bad as the "what if......" thoughts in my head!
> 
> Hoping to hit out there early next month for a bit.
> 
> ...


nice, i dunno if i would do that...

...but knowing me, instead of riding down, if i had a bullit, i would drop off it and land on that really small tranny.

i'd probably flip if i tried to ride down


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

Sinwolsan in Seoul, South Korea


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

How about some images of grown men loose in the woods? the second guy is fully rigid.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well I don't know about the Lidarman image _( I know prob photo angle that makes it hard to appreciate)_ but the others are just a little bit Woah  my skills have improved a lot since I started riding just over 2 years ago and more so since I got my Trance, but I'm not sure I'd attemp any of those _(maybe the short concrete wall)_ My big problem is keeping the weight over the rear and stopping the fork from compressing like hell and the sending me OTB if I try stuff like that. Lot's of respect to you lads for riding that stuff and even though I don't ride stuff like that I too know the "Oh my *** I hope he doesn't pull brakes now, 'cause I can't stop and if I do apply brakes now I'll prob end up on the ground".


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

scrublover said:


> ... more of a sports bra mono boob kind of thing.
> ...


lol +2


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

LyNx said:


> Well I don't know about the Lidarman image _( I know prob photo angle that makes it hard to appreciate)_ QUOTE]
> 
> I assure you that the location in lidarman's photo is probably ten times scarier than any camera could make it look. I love steep riding and Dolly Parton is beyond steep. I couldn't believe people ride it. I realize the physics of it all, nice roll out, control the speed, but blechhhh. My butthole would pucker and invert until I was inside-out before I got to the bottom.


----------



## kadeater (Aug 16, 2005)

Two shots from Bartletts wash:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's one of ibmkidIII down in Sedona last November. Short, but steep.


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Skeeerooo that!


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

HOLY F*CK   don't think you could pay me enough to try that _(right now at least, maybe in a year or 2)_ AND as I said photo angle is key, that's the same place as Lidarman and yet his image looks like a nice, quite steep, but fun and rideable roll down. The images kadeater attached however tells a different story.



kadeater said:


> Two shots from Bartletts wash:


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

scrublover said:


> Here's one of ibmkidIII down in Sedona last November. Short, but steep.


Ahhhh... How Short??


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

LyNx said:


> Well I don't know about the Lidarman image _( I know prob photo angle that makes it hard to appreciate)_ but the others are just a little bit Woah  my skills have improved a lot since I started riding just over 2 years ago and more so since I got my Trance, but I'm not sure I'd attemp any of those _(maybe the short concrete wall)_ My big problem is keeping the weight over the rear and stopping the fork from compressing like hell and the sending me OTB if I try stuff like that. Lot's of respect to you lads for riding that stuff and even though I don't ride stuff like that I too know the "Oh my *** I hope he doesn't pull brakes now, 'cause I can't stop and if I do apply brakes now I'll prob end up on the ground".


I agree w/LyNx - how the hell do you guys pull off the landing? What's the technique???


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*my friend Kira*

From a photo shoot last spring.

Hiking up!

Checking out the line

Riding down!

(photos 1 and 2 from Ian Miller - Modest Bike Magazine: www.modestbike.com)
(photo 3 from Harookz - www.harookz.com)


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> From a photo shoot last spring.
> 
> Hiking up!
> 
> ...


I would never do that. I've got a kid, you see...

I'd love to see video of someone rolling that out.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

knollybikes.com said:


> From a photo shoot last spring.


now that's impressive! looks like that'd take a whole lotta' commitment at the lip. not much room for error if you decide to not do it at the last second.

looks nice and straight/smooth, with a great runout.

mind you, i'm not saying i'd ride it or anything!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

scrublover said:


> now that's impressive! looks like that'd take a whole lotta' commitment at the lip. not much room for error if you decide to not do it at the last second.
> 
> looks nice and straight/smooth, with a great runout.
> 
> mind you, i'm not saying i'd ride it or anything!


Here's some more fun information about this drop!

Right before the lip, there is another smaller roll in - about 4 feet high and with a run out of just over one bike length - that's all you have to get lined up.

Secondly, we switched springs out of Kira's fork the night before (because she's all of 115-120 pounds). Little did we know that the bolt on the underside of the fork leg became slightly loose and some oil leaked out on her rotor.

So, she rode that drop 8 or 10 times without a front brake which wasn't so much of a problem for the drop itself, but combined with the small roller at the start, made her roll-ins really fast.

The rock itself is totally not smooth - it's stiated diagonally all the way down. However, you pretty much don't touch the rock (tires skip maybe 2 or 3 times) so it's not such a big deal. The first picture gives a more accurate size of the drop. There's another one further up this trail that is longer but not quite as steep - it's a toss up which one is the worse of the two!

Ya, this girl rips!

Noel


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

LyNx said:


> HOLY F*CK   don't think you could pay me enough to try that _(right now at least, maybe in a year or 2)_ AND as I said photo angle is key, that's the same place as Lidarman and yet his image looks like a nice, quite steep, but fun and rideable roll down. The images kadeater attached however tells a different story.


That is the same spot I took all right. And here is almost the exact same pic with me chasing Michael down.










But Noel's pick takes the cake is steepness and length. Once you he a point where you can't use brakes, the length becomes really important.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK's I just have to say, that although I've been told that I've got some stuff loose upstairs, some of you guys/gals definitely take the cake. I mean I know I started MTBing late in life _(34 and have a whole loads more respect for stuff and my bones now)_ and am self employed _(and hence screwed, if I get seriously injured)_, but even when I was younger and fearless I don't know if I'd have tried something like that KNOLLY pic.


----------



## mtnbkr0101 (Jul 27, 2005)

she's got bigger b*lls than me.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

OK, this is impressive as hell to me.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

The angle on the picture is craptastic, but you get the idea.


----------



## carnage (Nov 17, 2005)

ok, someones gotta have some good steep pictures of Alafia somewhere that they want to share.


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Whoa I don't think I'd try 1/2 of those


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

How about this?


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

ddamn...


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

That is sick in a sorted but healthy way. Wish I was 30years younger and on her tail dream on...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

knollybikes.com said:


> From a photo shoot last spring.


Nice. There's one like that in flagstaff. It's actually the easiest way down...if you can commit.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Two more, from my last trip to Moab. Pics courtesy of Hfly.


----------



## IBLQQ2NCU (Feb 27, 2006)

some gnarl shat right there... seriously that is great.


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

*Eh.*

Too short, I guess to be boobilicious.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Two more, from my last trip to Moab. Pics courtesy of Hfly.


What is cool about this pic, is the complexity and minimal choice of routes. it's not just a roller.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

This is the best I could come up with:


----------



## brettf (Jun 28, 2005)

Nat said:


> This is the best I could come up with:


I can't help put think that Porcupine got the best of you that time...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

brettf said:


> I can't help put think that Porcupine got the best of you that time...


It looks bad, doesnt it? I actually rolled out of it nicely though. My front tire had just bounced up off of the little angled tranny at the base of the rock and in this pic was on its way out and forward. Looks like I'm about to auger though, huh?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Hell yeh it does, glad you didn't though 



Nat said:


> It looks bad, doesnt it? ....... Looks like I'm about to auger though, huh?


This is definitely one of the best threads for a while  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's one -- way, way out on Amasa.

Rich and Dave, I'll be on those same rollers posted just above (with Kevin and Pete) tomorrow.


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

hfly said:


> Here's one -- way, way out on Amasa.


Jesus H... How steep is that, and how do you negotiate the bottom?? 
Hey, isn't it time we see some video. Especially for this one and Knollybike's.

Hey, as your about to take the plunge on these types of drops, can you actually see the bottom? Talk about a leap of faith.


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

Well it't not nearly as steep as what Dave (scrublover) is rolling into a few pictures above. That first roller that scrublover posted has a strong "leap of faith" feeling when you roll into it, as there is a lip about eight feet down that hides the roll out, which is far below the bottom of the pic.

If you look at the Amasa pic you'll see that my friend is unclipping -- nearly falling -- in that spot, which to be honest is NASAIL.

hfly


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

Since we're posting Moab pictures, I can't resist any longer... Photo credit to Lidarman.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

kristian said:


> Since we're posting Moab pictures, I can't resist any longer... Photo credit to Lidarman.


I found another. It's on the tech section at the bottom of Porcupine Rim at the stream crossing in the canyon. It's not as scary as a lot of the other ones in this thread (especially the one by Fantastic Kira), but I'm proud of it.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Nat said:


> This is the best I could come up with:


I have been there and I don't see how you rolled that. Holy crap. I did launch off it back in my younger years on a big bike, but it certainly seems 10 times scarier to roll down it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

hfly said:


> Rich and Dave, I'll be on those same rollers posted just above (with Kevin and Pete) tomorrow.


Are those rollers hard to find without guidance? I'd like to go see it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

teamdicky said:


> I have been there and I don't see how you rolled that. Holy crap. I did launch off it back in my younger years on a big bike, but it certainly seems 10 times scarier to roll down it.


It _was_ 10x scarier to roll it! I had just dropped it successfully without tacoing my xc wheels or breaking my hardtail, so I felt like I had luck on my side that day and went for the roll (plus I had an audience, which somehow seems to help).


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

kristian said:


> ... Photo credit to Lidarman...


Excellent. There's one more I'm waiting on. Don't remember who's it was, but it was kinda like that pic of Scrubby's a**, but reversed, next to a trussed power pylon, and more dramatic...



Godzilla said:


> ... craptastic...


Nice. That reminded me of another one (or two)...


















(photo by kchri, man-pris by Nema)

Some of the rest of you: the trees give you away. You know who you are.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

That's another impressive one, Nat! Dropping that thing isn't too bad, but rolling it, sheesh....

Nicely done!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey, are you going to be around/able to be bribed anytime between the 4th-9th of next month.......? Planning on heading your way for a few days.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

More from Palmer. They aren't as steep as they look; pics rotated slightly if you look at the trees in back. 

And that's it for the steep stuff pics I can contribute.

edit: not sure who took these; kristian maybe?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Definitely time for some vids of this stuff, 'cause I just think most of you are nuts  and would love to see it all the way through so hopefully I could pick up some pointers. I think if I'm going to try any stuff like that though I'd need some courage in the form of some kind of body armor. BV's waiting for spring vid had some pretty sweet stuff in it.


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

kristian said:


> Since we're posting Moab pictures, I can't resist any longer... Photo credit to Lidarman.


Hey Kristian:

Hope all is well!

Check your PMs.

Cheers!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Pffft, Migz knows steep roll ins, that's for sure. 

I've seen him go up and down a few things I'm way too chicken to do in either direction!


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

alright I feel it's my duty to step-up the NM and NE quotent.


----------



## turk77 (Apr 12, 2005)

*bartlet*

It seems like I always post the same pics, but it fits the thread.


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

Cyclopod said:


> Ahhhh... How Short??


It was about 20-25 feet in length....least that's what I remember. Had the shakes afterwards


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

LyNx said:


> Definitely time for some vids of this stuff, 'cause I just think most of you are nuts  and would love to see it all the way through so hopefully I could pick up some pointers. I think if I'm going to try any stuff like that though I'd need some courage in the form of some kind of body armor. BV's waiting for spring vid had some pretty sweet stuff in it.


Okay, here's my putfile vid from Porcupine Rim. It takes awhile to load up though.

http://media.putfile.com/Porcupine-Rim-st


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Nat said:


> This is the best I could come up with:


I have a diving board roller pic too....Bob from my multi-frame freeride pic that many have seen.

...and to think that, we who huck it think we are so "spefial".


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

hfly said:


> .
> 
> Rich and Dave, I'll be on those same rollers posted just above (with Kevin and Pete) tomorrow.


Well fock you...and please fock pete and Kevin for me tomorrow.

Thx


----------



## kristian (Jan 20, 2004)

scrublover said:


> More from Palmer. They aren't as steep as they look; pics rotated slightly if you look at the trees in back.
> 
> And that's it for the steep stuff pics I can contribute.
> 
> edit: not sure who took these; kristian maybe?


Wasn't me (based on the fancy black border). Was that the same day that Keaton, Loudpaulz and I rode the line right to your left in the first picture (on the red spot)? That one might have even been steeper than the line from Lidarman's Moab pic of me that I posted. There were more pictures from that day somewhere...

Edit: Yup, that was the day and I found the pictures. The one of Keaton is the best (mostly because of his facial expression). Photo credit to Darren.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

brianc said:


> How about some images of grown men loose in the woods? the second guy is fully rigid.


Fully rigid is easier to ride than fully suspended in slow techy stuff like pictured. No fork compression changing steering really helps.

Still, super steep is kinda scary.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks, unfortunately I'm on crawl-up so I'll have to wait till I go by my friends and use his ADSL.



Nat said:


> Okay, here's my putfile vid from Porcupine Rim. It takes awhile to load up though.
> 
> http://media.putfile.com/Porcupine-Rim-st


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> From a photo shoot last spring.
> 
> Hiking up!
> 
> ...


Crikies, Noel.....where the hell is that? F'ing steep!! I can imagine the amount of speed you have towards the bottom when you hit the tranny on that sucker.

EBX


----------



## BBOC (Jan 14, 2004)

My crazy buddy did Dolly Parton (I like Love Canal better) at night. I have a pic at home, but it came out quite blurry.

Edit - Here are the pics, my bud is the blurr in the second photo


----------



## ANdRewLIu6294 (Sep 16, 2005)

i'll add mine

pics attached, and the vid is here: https://media.putfile.com/MVI_0605-49

the 4th pic makes it look less steep than it really is cuz its pointed at an angle, the lip at the right-hand corner is supposed to be level.

EDIT: here it is corrected:


----------



## konacoffee (Aug 14, 2005)

Steep at Speed. (Perropirana)


----------



## brettf (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## brettf (Jun 28, 2005)

hfly said:


> Well it't not nearly as steep as what Dave (scrublover) is rolling into a few pictures above. That first roller that scrublover posted has a strong "leap of faith" feeling when you roll into it, as there is a lip about eight feet down that hides the roll out, which is far below the bottom of the pic.
> 
> If you look at the Amasa pic you'll see that my friend is unclipping -- nearly falling -- in that spot, which to be honest is NASAIL.
> 
> hfly


NASAIL?


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

NASAIL = Not As Steep As It Looks

STIL = Steeper Than It Looks


----------



## Cyclopod (Mar 14, 2006)

BBOC said:


> My crazy buddy did Dolly Parton (I like Love Canal better) at night. I have a pic at home, but it came out quite blurry.


NO F###ING WAY!!! That looks hard enough to do in the daylight (assuming that army can push me off with enough brute force). At night is BEYOND PSYCHO!!!


----------



## BBOC (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, I couldn't get the balls up to try it myself considering It was my first time at Bartlett. The damn thing looked like a black hole. The rider in question is in his mid-40's too. This stuff isn't just for kids.
You can see a video of someone doing that section in the daylight at... http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/



Cyclopod said:


> NO F###ING WAY!!! That looks hard enough to do in the daylight (assuming that army can push me off with enough brute force). At night is BEYOND PSYCHO!!!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

LyNx said:


> This is definitely one of the best threads for a while  Keep 'em coming.


I'm lovin' it as well. Some great photography, as well as some sick riding/skillz.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

There are some nice pix posted here...
True, I think we all know that these never can give the live moment its rightful justice...

Here's a neat nugget of mine taken 2yrs ago courtesy of kenobonn.
The full shot is impressive with the sky and the slickrock outcroppings in the background but had to chop it to get a decent view of it here.
... the soooper sketchy part is rounding that crease at the top very gingerly (ready to unclip) so as to not go over the cliff...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a neat nugget of mine taken 2yrs ago courtesy of kenobonn.
> ... the soooper sketchy part is rounding that crease at the top very gingerly (ready to unclip) so as to not go over the cliff...


That kind of exposure on something that steep just gives me the hee bee jeebies. It reminds me of this Sterling Lorence shot of Wade Simmons from a Dakine ad in Bike Magazine.  Shiiivvvvver. And that drop knolly posted is just that.... a free fall. It looks bumby enough that the front brake would be totallly superfluous. Eeee gaaad.

My little roller on the back side of Sub rock in Sedona looks very tame by comaparison....which it is by the way: Is _is_ steep but has a gradual lip and nice roll out.
Very cool thread.


----------



## tberg (Apr 9, 2004)

This one is from the switchbacks on Jackson's Trail today. There is only one left-hand switch between the camera and Nat, and that's river below. It was plenty scary for us two.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Damn that Wade Simons is mad as hell and must have some big cahones, to ride that. I tlooks ppretty damn steep as is, but to add to that fact by only having a few feet of room to ride/balance or you plunge off a cliff is insane.   

Man some sick riding skillz and pics in this here thread, really kinda inspries me to want to maybe start trying some stuff along these lines(but a bit mellower than most pictured here) I downloaded the vid of Bartletts and after watching it I think I * WOULD* give "Dolly Parton" a try, but with the confidence inspiring aspect of some body armor and close friends to look after me should I not make it - it just looks so much fun, but as said by yourself with no one infront to bail or pull brakes on you.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

KRob said:


> My little roller on the back side of Sub rock in Sedona looks very tame by comaparison....which it is by the way: Is _is_ steep but has a gradual lip and nice roll out.
> Very cool thread.


I was wondering when Sub Rock would come up. If that's where I think it is, it caused me a serious pucker moment to commit to the first roll then gently work my way down the rest of it. When last there AZSF 04? a couple of characters were rolling about 15' to the rider's left. That straight line down. 
There's got to be some pics of that floating around here.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

wg said:


> I was wondering when Sub Rock would come up. If that's where I think it is, it caused me a serious pucker moment to commit to the first roll then gently work my way down the rest of it. When last there AZSF 04? a couple of characters were rolling about 15' to the rider's left. That straight line down.
> There's got to be some pics of that floating around here.


Ah yes... the terminaut drop. I sat at the top and looked at that a couple of times before deciding to pass. It's maybe a bit steeper and about three times as long as the one I'm doing and has a few potential little wheel stoppers near the bottom and a bit of a sketchy roll out into dirt. I was hoping someone would dig up that picture of terminaut doing it from SF a couple three years a ago.

PaulB... do you have that image?

Ah.. here we go. I found the post in the archives... but just red Xs for images. Can the mods help me access the image? Looks like Lidarman posted the image originally. Do you still have it?


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

From the files:


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

Grr. Here it is:


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

hfly said:


> Grr. Here it is:


That is a stunning shot there hfly!


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Crikies, Noel.....where the hell is that? F'ing steep!! I can imagine the amount of speed you have towards the bottom when you hit the tranny on that sucker.
> 
> EBX


Near Pemberton. The whole trail is seriously retarded with lots of gap jumps that instead of going over gaps, go over piles of big bocks of granite.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

icegeek said:


> Excellent. There's one more I'm waiting on. Don't remember who's it was, but it was kinda like that pic of Scrubby's a**, but reversed, next to a trussed power pylon, and more dramatic...


That's a pic of K'endo on KMTM, maybe shot by LeeL? Always liked that pic. Post up, Ken.


----------



## benInMA (Nov 29, 2004)

This thread is downright amazing... I have got to get out west sometime!


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> Near Pemberton. The whole trail is seriously retarded with lots of gap jumps that instead of going over gaps, go over piles of big bocks of granite.


Ahh, Pemberton. Good to know. I have to get up there more. I've only ridden Cream Puff and that trail was so much fun.....talk about some fun granite slabs! Nowhere as steep as the one you pictured, but steep nonetheless.

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

*some more for you're enjoyment..*

Here's a few, Not too great or anything, but has a nice rock at the bottom to try and throw you..

JP


----------



## umbertom (May 28, 2006)

HOLY SH!T!! some of the pictures in this thread are INSANE! This is beyond mountain biking, I don't know what it's called it's just REALLY ballsy. I couldn't imagine ever being able to do some of these things, I'll stick to riding trails lol


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

radair said:


> That's a pic of K'endo on KMTM, maybe shot by LeeL? Always liked that pic. Post up, Ken.


I'm not Ken, but is this the pic you are talking about?


----------



## Ouchies (May 5, 2005)

CraigH said:


> I'm not Ken, but is this the pic you are talking about?


I just threw up a little in my mouth...

:yikes:


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

CraigH said:


> I'm not Ken, but is this the pic you are talking about?


YES! That's the one. This thread wasn't complete without this pic.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

*yea right*

It's not for the kids... I know that responsibilities change but......... the older you get, the more lack of [email protected] we have  accept that



Dwight Moody said:


> I would never do that. I've got a kid, you see...
> 
> I'd love to see video of someone rolling that out.


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

Godzilla said:


> The angle on the picture is craptastic, but you get the idea.


Is that the freeride in Palmer? I love that downhill.

_MK


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

knollybikes.com said:


> The rock itself is totally not smooth - it's stiated diagonally all the way down. However, you pretty much don't touch the rock (tires skip maybe 2 or 3 times) so it's not such a big deal. The first picture gives a more accurate size of the drop. There's another one further up this trail that is longer but not quite as steep - it's a toss up which one is the worse of the two!
> 
> Ya, this girl rips!
> 
> Noel


So you're saying that ain't a roller, but a drop? Nice.

_MK


----------



## toydeluxe (Apr 12, 2004)

Dangeruss said:


> Skeeerooo that!


My words exactly! (referring to the Bartlett's wash pic


----------



## toydeluxe (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh heeeeeeelllll no!

That's just insane!

Do you guys wear parachutes when you do this kinda crap?

That's just suicidal.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## hammerheadbikes (Jan 9, 2004)

here's a little short but steep one..


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

icegeek said:


> YES! That's the one. This thread wasn't complete without this pic.


There's another pic of Ken at this same spot shot from the side that I like even better. Have that one Craig?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Another rainy Saturday in the northeast. I have little to contribute, but what the heck. First pic is my buddy Michael the Minimalist (who just turned 55) on an ice bulge that is much sicker than it looks. Thin ice and open water to rider's right, which is just where you'd blow it. 

Second one is Toddski on a typical roller in Vietnam, Milford, MA.


----------



## toydeluxe (Apr 12, 2004)

Some of this stuff looks intimidating even by dirtbike standards


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

radair said:


> OK, this is impressive as hell to me.


me too............


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

The pic above was on Ken's site, and that is the only one from there. Maybe check with him?


----------



## Deano From Oz (Oct 12, 2005)

A bit of steep stuff here in Oz.

The 1st pic is a roll in, free fall for about 1/2 a bike length, then roll out. Bit steeper than shown in photo.

2nd pic is just a big wall ride on the back side of a dam wall.

Enjoy,

Deano.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*sweet!*



lidarman said:


> Lonely on a saturday night, I decided to browse some of my porn directories for cleavage....
> 
> This is the sort of thing that turns me on..


you're right on about the turn ons!


----------



## juice (Feb 8, 2004)

Sedona somewhere, some years ago. A short vertical face that had no transition, but it was worth a try. (Crappy pic made from a little vid)


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

LOL.....Juice, we all thought you were going to ride that nose wheelie out, but it wasn't meant to be.  

Here's a more recent photo of Juice from last Friday along with a pic of FM and me on the same stretch. This is the optional entrance to Upper Oil Can on Mt. Fromme. Good stuff.

EBX


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Photo Police!*



Octane said:


> Not nearly as steep as other's pics, but this one was taken in SF a few years back. Note the Golden Gate in the left background.


Tilt Alert!
Tilt Alert!

Whoooop whoooop whoooop whooop Whoooop whoooop whoooop whooop
Whoooop whoooop whoooop whooop Whoooop whoooop whoooop whooop

You have been warned!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Rigid?*



brianc said:


> the second guy is fully rigid.


So am I. Those photos are hawt, bri-bri :thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yo Skookum, you think that maybe for us folkes on dial-up you could *possibly* resize those 7 pics to something near to a resonable file size and not _*3.5+ MB for 7 little 720x540 images???????????????*_ :madman: They're over 500K each :eekster: Try to get it somewhere around 150k per image _(or under)_ at that size - We'd very much appreciate not having to sit here waiting forever while you're ludicrously large images load.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 12, 2004)

*That's just stupid*

quote=knollybikes.com]
Hiking up!

Checking out the line

Riding down!
[/quote]

Everyone knows it's easier if you don't look at it beforehand.

Nice pitch. The only one I know that comes close is the huge cliff near the bottom of Wild Cherry. Someone's built up the ramp at the bottom so it's at least a foot wide. Should be a piece of cake, but not before my vacation, and definitely not without some Kodak courage.

Alan

P.S. Nice bike too.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Photoshop Save For Web*



LyNx said:


> Yo Skookum, you think that maybe for us folkes on dial-up you could *possibly* resize those 7 pics to something near to a resonable file size and not _*3.5+ MB for 7 little 720x540 images???????????????*_ :madman: They're over 500K each :eekster: Try to get it somewhere around 150k per image _(or under)_ at that size - We'd very much appreciate not having to sit here waiting forever while you're ludicrously large images load.


150 to 200k is a very reasonable request. Photoshop Save For Web does a great job of compressing without destroying images.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Squamish - Sean Killen










Whistler - KMTM - same place as Ken's shot - me










From the other side - Pete P.










Pemberton - same general area as Kira's shot - me










Andre's Edge - Goat Ridge Squamish - Johnny Smoke










Awesome Rock - Goat Ridge Squamish - me


----------



## CAK (Jan 24, 2004)

toydeluxe said:


> Oh heeeeeeelllll no!
> 
> That's just insane!
> 
> ...


This shot is live on the new Collective DVD, Roam. If you haven't seen the movie, you must. And if you get it, make sure to watch it on a 62" DLP tv with about 2500 watts of 5.1 behind it.


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

Dangeruss said:


> Skeeerooo that!


I second the motion - but hat's off to her for doin' it.


----------



## asuperstar103 (May 31, 2006)

Now those are some steep rides!!!!! Cool pics guys.

http://superflysunglasses.com


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

Its the BIKE ya dummies ...


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

All of these are steep but not too bad. Most are of Lynn Woods, Lynn MA. Anyone who knows this place has heard of Eiffel Tower...a very steeeeep roller that is just insane. I have yet to try it. Last one is Eiffel Tower.


----------



## stylesx (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry guys but where the hell are those pics with the red ground ??? thats awsome !!!!
Please let me know

Thanks


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

stylesx said:


> Sorry guys but where the hell are those pics with the red ground ??? thats awsome !!!!
> Please let me know
> 
> Thanks


The red rock? Mostly around Moab, UT and Sedona, AZ I think.


----------



## stylesx (Jul 10, 2006)

Nat said:


> The red rock? Mostly around Moab, UT and Sedona, AZ I think.


Sweet, thanks . I thought it might have been somewhere in canada 

Thanks again NAT


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

not mine but nice shots, good and steep


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

brado1 said:


> not mine but nice shots, good and steep


In that second picture, where the heck does the biker go from there? You couldn't pay me to ride that "ledge". There's not enough money in the world.


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

*I think this is more like it*



Dwight Moody said:


> In that second picture, where the heck does the biker go from there? You couldn't pay me to ride that "ledge". There's not enough money in the world.


Still a cool picture.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*I tried that too...*



Loki said:


> Still a cool picture.


I messed around with rotating that pic too.

First, I'm not sure the camera is tilted based on the horizon. Second, even if it is, I still wouldn't walk that, never mind ride it.

John


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice images Brado, I have the rollin on the red rock as a wallpaper and some others of that guy. That root shot is damn tricky looking - I hate wet roots.

I'll second that thought - no freakin way :shock:



Jisch said:


> I messed around with rotating that pic too.
> 
> First, I'm not sure the camera is tilted based on the horizon. Second, even if it is, I still wouldn't walk that, never mind ride it.
> 
> John


----------



## lakasbraso (Jul 13, 2006)

WOW! awesome pics guys. hopefully one of these i gain the skills to do some stuff like that.


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

Hands down the most impressive thread ive seen here. I think the german 80's metal band ACCEPT wrote a song about this called "Balls to the Wall" truely the theme song for every sick in the head rider shown here damn nice keep em coming....


----------



## mkiv808 (Jun 16, 2006)

Those are you who do this without a FF helmet are *very* brave.


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

Me riding a bit o' rock at Whistler. I know it's steep because I've shown this one to a lot of good riders who've decided to take a pass on this one!

Kn.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Me riding a bit o' rock at Whistler. I know it's steep because I've shown this one to a lot of good riders who've decided to take a pass on this one!
> 
> Kn.


Nice riding! What trail is that?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

More PNW steepness...........


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

brianc said:


> alright I feel it's my duty to step-up the NM and NE quotent.


Hey "brianc", that last shot looks like Lynn Woods or someplace I've been before.

Nice shots.


----------



## chadmeeh (Jan 2, 2005)

Damn!!! I had to go get some beer after reading this post! Hehe. Just starting to get back into riding after some back injuries, and all of this just made me salivate. I've never ridden anything like these pics, but boy would I like to. I've done some scary stuff though, and the adrenaline rush is like no other. Keep the good pics coming!!


----------



## K'Endo (Dec 23, 2003)

SkullCrack said:


> Nice riding! What trail is that?


Rock City, fka National Downhill in the Whiz bike park.

Kn.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

K'Endo said:


> Rock City, fka National Downhill in the Whiz bike park.
> 
> Kn.


Oh yeah!

Rock City & Joyride have a couple real steep faces.

Don't touch those brakes..............


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

pics in this thread =  

:thumbsup:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*So...*



lidarman said:


> Lonely on a saturday night, I decided to browse some of my porn directories for cleavage....


What does it say about a girl if she's playing in the cleavage?



















Two different occassions, both in the winter, hence the snow.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Just a few of my wife...

Bartlett Wash seems to be a hotspot..so here's a few of her there...


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

How bout one that's steep...goin' up!

Here's my buddy Wayne...rockin' the SS on the super steepie!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

To the top. I'm resurrecting old threads to bring some interest back to passion.

I can't seem to find the one from Biking Viking for the Tronheim Gathering a few years ago. Any help? Or maybe it wasn't the gathering. Just a really cooll exploring sort of ride with some insanely cool pics.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

KRob said:


> To the top. I'm resurrecting old threads to bring some interest back to passion.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=246593

This one was pretty cool. Plus, it has some steepness involved.

Heading over to fruita/Junction/Moab mid February (hopefully) and I plan to do lots of pics, and a nice big write up afterwards. To make up for all the riding and posting not done since the crusty white crap has invaded our Front Range trails.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

These 3 are from "The Pits" in Maryland circa '98. the first is Andy rolling it and the next 2 are me dropping it. No DH rigs here.




























R.I.P.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

So I have a few MTBR threads bookmarked that I thought were interesting enough to warrant it, this being probably the top, so in the spirit of "holy thread resurection" I thought I'd bump this one back up so the new MTBR members could enjoy it - have fun.


----------



## strangeland2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Well might as well add to it then.

This is also Vietnam in Milford Ma.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

There's no way on this Earth I could ever do that. I don't have the nads big enough to counterweight that steep of a descent. These guys must have cast iron cannonball sized jewels to be able to do that. :yikes:


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

sweet pictures!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

El Chingon...


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

@LawsonRaider: It's not really as steep as it looks, but I'm still not riding it! Ever.

Here's a side view of the same spot. (screencap from the movie Roam)


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow, I remember this thread like yesterday. I can't believe it has been so long.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Not sure how I missed this thread!*

Sweet pic lidarman. We went to Bartlett a few summers ago and never found the "good stuff". I guess that gives me an excuse to go back

Here is a little section from Somo:


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Fargin' sweet!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Steep.


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

Man I'm just sitting in my office wasting time, and these pics make my backside pucker. 

I don't think I could commit to those lines.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Mackey....you crazy sonofa!










Boob recovery ride


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Them Sachez boys got some MaDd Skillz :thumbsup:


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

A few from the archives:


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

thanks for the passion hits. amazing stuff.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

Jisch, great trails. Where are they?


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Various places near me. I actually am not sure where exactly the first pic is from.

John


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

Duncan said:


> Sinwolsan in Seoul, South Korea


That perspective looks like you are going almost straight down. Great shot!


----------



## Oregonism (Jan 14, 2009)

Jesus, some of those are gnarly as hell. Looks like fun if I could ever get the brass up to actually ride something like that.


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*Slickrock steeps...*

1. Somewhere near the Guacamole Trail

2. Jamie dropping into Trees of Mystery

3. & 4. Optional line on Mescal Mountain

5. Top Secret Location...


----------



## Satiro (Apr 21, 2009)

Some of the pics are amazing, and crazy, some properly wits from people here, I'd love to see some videos.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

NFW. 

Thanks for bumping this thread to reach readers who missed it in 2006. I wouldn't even walk most of these lines but then most of these lines you wouldn't be able to walk. It's interesting how much difference camera angles can make though! We all know that the view from the lip and the view from the bottom can give very different impressions of how steep something is.


----------



## CheeseSoda (Jan 8, 2007)

Hahaha those look like bunny hills compared to a couple lines we have around here. I'll try to get some solid pictures in the next couple days. Just you boys wait lol


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

Sweet thread to resurrect! Prolly one of the most fun threads to have a gander at left enough of an impression that I remember the first go around.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Funny to look back at this thread. I've come a long way in steepeness i feel..



And what thread about rollers is complete without more tiedye?


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

this might be the coolest thread on the mtbr. amazing pics of people with cojones muy grande.


----------



## Go! Ninja Go! (Apr 25, 2009)

This is my first post on this forum, and I've already noticed something. Some of you are off your rockers!!!!!! I've seen a few pics on here of things I'd try. . . . but others I don't think one could pay me enough.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

short and sweet.

we have a lot of short and steep bits here and there. i'll try to get some fresh pics soon.


----------



## eedavis (Oct 13, 2006)

Jessep said:


> ...


Air under the back tire in this one? Wowzers!


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

I remember this thread! Here are a couple; my brother on a switchback, and me on some secret stash in NM.(not Moab).


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, what a slew of great pics in this thread. Over the past couple of days I've gone through the whole thing. All of the pics have me totally stoked for riding. Here's a few contributions from me:

The first two were taken a couple of milliseconds apart by two different photographers. Whistler-savvy folks will be familiar with these locations.




























This one's a short but steep (with an abrupt transition) roller on a local trail:










This is my favourite pick of me on the bike. It's way STIL and you have to creep down it because there's a 90 degree turn at the bottom of the rock face and the consequences of blowing it are a 30 drop off a cliff into the cold North Atlantic... It's really grippy conglomerate sandstone which makes it ridable.


----------



## 3WP (Apr 19, 2006)

*rollin*

I need to take more pics. Here is my small contribution.










Palo Duro Canyon, Texas


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Check out this thread....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4160500&highlight=holy+rollers


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

My mouse is wet from my sweaty palms. Great pics.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome pics


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Since it's been revived, I'll add in a few more steeeep pics I've taken or kiped over the past three years since this thread first appeared (Can't believe it's been that long ago!)

1. The Gaffler... may it RIP. photo credit scrublover
2. Godzilla. Photo credit ?
3. More tie dye rolling. Photo credit Ice Geek or scrublover... I think
4. More diving board rolling by me....photo credit Nickle


----------



## traildoc (Mar 5, 2007)

brado1 said:


> not mine but nice shots, good and steep


Brado:

I posted a lot of the Steeeeep pictures to an Arizona tread and one guy claims your bottom picture to the left is a photo shop do you agree?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=514168

TD


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I thought so too, until I saw the safety line....YIKES!


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

the manager in whistler. back tire never touches for most of the face.


----------



## BC (Jan 11, 2006)

Man what a bunch of awesome pics. Here's a rear tire "floater".


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice! Its cool to see someone ride that.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Since some folks' images have died, I'll take up some slack and offer this:


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice! Put that one in a magazine.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Uh,Dude, Wher The Hell do you go once you get to that little leddgy rock? :eekster: looks like it's a huch or some such at that point to???? straight down :???: :eekster:


anthonys said:


> Since some folks' images have died, I'll take up some slack and offer this:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

anthonys said:


> Since some folks' images have died, I'll take up some slack and offer this:


Holy crap! It looks like he's riding off of a cliff!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

bvibert said:


> Holy crap! It looks like he's riding off of a cliff!


Well.... basically you are. The rider in this shot is just approaching the crux move on "the Notch" or Upper Body Bag on Lower Porc Singletrack. The angle is very disorienting and one of the coolest perspectives I've seen of that feature.

Here's the rest of the sequence (if you don't mind anthony) from his other thread to show you where it goes.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

KRob said:


> Well.... basically you are. The rider in this shot is just approaching the crux move on "the Notch" or Upper Body Bag on Lower Porc Singletrack. The angle is very disorienting and one of the coolest perspectives I've seen of that feature.
> 
> Here's the rest of the sequence (if you don't mind anthony) from his other thread to show you where it goes.


This pic is the best for capturing the desperate feel of the pitch:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

KRob said:


> Well.... basically you are. The rider in this shot is just approaching the crux move on "the Notch" or Upper Body Bag on Lower Porc Singletrack. The angle is very disorienting and one of the coolest perspectives I've seen of that feature.
> 
> Here's the rest of the sequence (if you don't mind anthony) from his other thread to show you where it goes.


Thanks for the additional pictures. The best part about the first pic is that there's no bottom in sight, so it looks like he's about to drop off the face of the earth. Very very cool pictures!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome! thanks for sharing that.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

anthonys said:


> Since some folks' images have died, I'll take up some slack and offer this:


Damn it. I knew someone would figure out how to really capture this spot. I was hoping it would be me, but Ant you did a killer job.


----------



## CheeseSoda (Jan 8, 2007)

Put a couple extra pumps in the suspension and bomb that thing!! haha :thumbsup: Brakes are for corners, not straight shots like that lol


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*Two old shot's.*

I tried to find my Hella Old shot of Knolly on his Heckler dropping a Steep face
of a Rock. It was my Screen Saver for a long time. Could not find it :madman: 
I'm out.

MTK{I'm still lookin!}


----------



## MCtigre (Feb 24, 2006)

Most of these shots were very inspiring and to me not stupid at all. Some like these last 2 I dont know how you could stay on your bike. It looks fun and yes Insane too.
Great post yall.
Mctigre:thumbsup:


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

Could someone PM me if you have any idea where this feature is in Moab? I'll send ya some beer...


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

Not the steepest but it's a fun line.... me sending the arch on Poison Spider last year... credit to JHazard for the shots.


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

This is a really cool thread. Looking through these gives me two feelings:

1) "Steep" is a qualitative term. How each of us interperates "steep" varies significantly.

2) Rolling steeps seems to be a trend of the past. There are a lot of older looking pictures relative to the total.

Here are a few of my favorites:
Nickle Roller - Photo Credit to Kristian









same line, different angle









Godzilla Roller - Photo Credit to Kurt


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

I love how there are a bunch of palmer park pics in here.


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

Nickle said:


> ...


Does the 2nd photo capture you shitting your pants? 

_MK


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

MK_ said:


> Does the 2nd photo capture you shitting your pants?
> 
> _MK


It's squidgy!!!


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

OSTIA. The riding out east is like a crawl in the park compared to these moab shots. Damn, I've got to get out there.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

ryguy79 said:


> I love how there are a bunch of palmer park pics in here.


yeah, it gets a little steep in places 

me, last year... hopefully I'll be back soon.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

scrublover said:


> That the drainpipe out at Bartlett?
> 
> Took a good bit of convincing myself the first time riding that.


Where is that part btw? Is it on the back by the chalk marked half pipe thing or on the front side where you go up? Just curious, I have only been there twice, but I dont remember seeing it (though I saw some things that could be it)

edit:
On further looking it appears it is on the back side near the left of the mesa block. If it is there, it appeared people were riding down the side of it as well as the groove and that looked even more insane. Either way I had no part of it. I rode the half pipe feature uphill so to speak, so start way off to the side ride a bit downhill at high speed and roll up. I had been in a quarter pipe before in a skateboard and tried to emulate the feel by riding up fast then trying to turn as I slowed. Needless to say I crashed and made a mess of things (mostly my shorts, hips, tore my shoe open sliding dh etc...)


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

MK_ said:


> Does the 2nd photo capture you shitting your pants?
> 
> _MK


Na, that's swass (swamp-ass).


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Great thread - thanks to all who contributed!


----------



## LncNuvue (May 28, 2008)

Goat Trails - Palm Springs


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*Holy trail, Tagaytay Philippines*

notice the tiny dude in the background where this portion ends.

in theory its doable if the grass wasnt so high that you couldnt see the terrain. :eekster:

its a shame this trail was leveled a bit and turned into a road down the mountain.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

brado1 said:


> not mine but nice shots, good and steep


http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=180144&stc=1&d=1152630024
Of all of the photos here, I think this is one craziest. Yikes, those roots look slick!


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Tilt your head or monitor so the tree is growing straight up. Not too steep... sometime I'll get the camera out for the Green Monster at Trumbull and some of the stuff at Blue Mountain...


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

thefriar said:


> Tilt your head or monitor so the tree is growing straight up. Not too steep... sometime I'll get the camera out for the Green Monster at Trumbull and some of the stuff at Blue Mountain...
> 
> View attachment 464216


Blue Mt....

There's this one:









And this one: 









That's not me in the second one, but I have ridden it. Right in front of my buddy's front wheel is a nice ledge that plays a big mind game. The roll in is a pretty harsh angle too. The first pic is two rollers in a row with a short horizontal spot in the middle. Never seen anyone do that one.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

I officially have no testicles after viewing this thread. In fact, I'm no longer male.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

I've got five words.....coo coo for cocoa puffs.

I can't fathom riding down a 3+ or whatever story 'wall'. I'm with camshaft on this one, I no longer have any testicles.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

Heres mine, plenty of people hit this where I'm from, Nothing really to special to brag about


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

That's pretty steeep IMHO, but it has the one thing that makes something steep rideable and that's a nice, rolling tranny so you don't have to be worrying about it too much - I'd hit that, think it would be fun. Don't have anything that long & steep here, but we've got that steep, just too short.

This is such a friking awesome thread and the stuff some people will attemp is mind blowing. When this thread came out 2 years ago I never in my wildest dreams would have thought I would give anything like this a try, guess I've come a ways 


Yody said:


> Heres mine, plenty of people hit this where I'm from, Nothing really to special to brag about


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

Oldie, from the red planet.

_MK


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

All right, hoping the Mods don't get too upset at me for doing this again, but thought it was time this thread got bumped up again so those new to MTBR could take a gander and maybe some could contribute new stuff to it - I still lokk at some of the stuff in this threads and just stare in disbelief 
I have managed a few steeps, but never a pic of them, hoping that sometime this summer I'll get somoene along and get a pic or 2.


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

SW Utah


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Photo-John said:


> Tilt Alert!
> Tilt Alert!
> 
> Whoooop whoooop whoooop whooop Whoooop whoooop whoooop whooop
> ...


Tilt your head where you're looking at the picture as if it was vertical. Notice how the GGB is crooked? I believe he tilted the picture due to the camera being tilted.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

my only contribution


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Berkley said:


> Blue Mt....
> 
> There's this one:
> 
> ...


I was scrolling from bottom up when I saw the bottom photo (Jake??) and I thought that looked familiar. Then I saw who posted it. Lotsa mind-game type of stuff on this thread....awesome!


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice to see this thread going again..................gotta love the Steeeeeeeeeeep stuff!!!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

My wife in Moab...
and she and I in Sedona...


----------



## tyrone.minton (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG, this thread makes my butt suck my pants up in my crack. You guys have some serious skill and big ol' brass ones! (ladies too)


----------



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

This is insanely steep and quite long.  It starts at the right side of the picture and then turns left into that singletrack. It's scary even by foot .


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

LyNx said:


> All right, hoping the Mods don't get too upset at me for doing this again, but thought it was time this thread got bumped up again so those new to MTBR could take a gander and maybe some could contribute new stuff to it - I still lokk at some of the stuff in this threads and just stare in disbelief
> I have managed a few steeps, but never a pic of them, hoping that sometime this summer I'll get somoene along and get a pic or 2.


This thread is a gem, thanks for bumping!


----------



## sgf2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Berkley said:


> Blue Mt....
> 
> There's this one:
> 
> ...


Here's another Steepie at Blue Mountain


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

sgf2 said:


> Here's another Steepie at Blue Mountain
> View attachment 532120


Which is that the one on Stinger or on the way to Monster?

EDIT: PM me if you don't want to broadcast it...


----------



## Howeler (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to post about the Old Mammoth Kamikaze run that was first held in the White Mountains in California, just south of Mammoth.

It's a fireroad in terrible shape and very steep. White knuckle, a$$ puckering, disk brake burning goodness.

Silver Canyon Road plunges through a lengthy series of switchbacks and sharp curves from an elevation of *10,490 feet to about 7,200 feet in 3.8 miles. *At that point, the canyon bottom and Silver Creek is reached and the road widens and is nowhere as steep as what you have just biked over.

This picture is from a 4X site, the real drop happens right where the road bends in the picture.










We entered way too fast and all of a sudden we were close to being out of control. I was never so grateful for having both body armor and a full face helmet.

Heck some people actually climb this beast.....idiots we are.

Near the bottom:









Not far from here just north is another super steep run....Sand Canyon...but that's a different story.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

sgf2 said:


> Here's another Steepie at Blue Mountain
> View attachment 532120


More Blue rollers - representin' the East Coast! These are all me. Vids are of the real big one on the way to Monster. 2nd vid doesn't make it look steep, but the first one puts in it perspective.





--


----------



## sgf2 (Oct 13, 2005)

yeah, its a side hit off the Montrose road just past where you start on Monster.


----------



## mikerod87 (Apr 22, 2009)

kadeater said:


> Two shots from Bartletts wash:


Are those skid marks on your shorts from your tires or something else/?

B/c if it were me it would be from something else( me #$%ing myself)


----------



## onabulletride (Feb 17, 2006)

this is a fantastic thread, keep them coming.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

tiggs said:


> my Moab trip last week.


Tiggs the pic really does not show how steep that roller was. Then again these don't either.


----------



## TooManyToyz (Feb 23, 2007)

Pueblo, CO a few weeks ago.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow, TooManyToyz lives!


----------



## js_paddle07 (Jun 18, 2008)

Geez. That is some crazy steep stuff. It would end badly for me...


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: I think I've seen pics of that trail before and def seen a video of it, looks way fun  Can't believe that I'd look at that trail now and think fun when 2 years ago I wouldn't even prob consider trying stuff like that.



TooManyToyz said:


> Pueblo, CO a few weeks ago.


----------



## TooManyToyz (Feb 23, 2007)

scar said:


> Wow, TooManyToyz lives!


I am a ghost.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

At Seldom Seen on the Great Dividing Range.










At Mount Stromlo, there is a straight track called Terminal Velocity. On my second visit to Terminal Velocity, I was going for a PB on dirt. I checked the tyres at the bottom, the webbing was coming through the side walls of the Kenda Small Block 8s and the stress had turned the rubber white. The tyres were only about a week old, and they were herniating, they wouldn't have lasted for a second run. It was a very expensive kilometre ... and I forgot to turn the GPS on.

A few years ago now, one of my Mates, went down the Clyde Mountain on his BMX, the Clyde is somewhat steepish and long. Dave told me, he hit the brakes hard on one of the tight turns and the brake rubbers were spat out of the housings. Dave said that the brake rubbers were already melting before their catastrophic failure and there was nothing that he could do to slow down. When he crashed he was badly burnt and lost much skin and he ended up with not one stitch of clothing left on him. Only his full-face helmet stayed on. Braidwood was the closest hospital, his brothers were following him in a car. Dave was burnt not just from gravel rash, the fabric he was wearing melted and stuck to his skin. He was wearing one of those old nylon BMX suits. There are quite a few escape ramps on the Clyde for vehicles in extreme difficulty, unfortunately Dave wasn't passing one at the time. When I drive down to the coast nowadays, I always smile when I pass Dave Coltman's corner ... and know that it isn't iron in the earth that has stained those rocks red.

Warren.

PS, I thought that I just heard violins playing.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Wild Wassa said:


> ... the Clyde is somewhat steepish and long.


Ahh the Clyde. Many memories as a kid of family jaunts down to Broulee all Summer (and some of Winter) long. The Clyde was much sketchier and more narrow and at times gravel back in the 80's, and it was a forgone conclusion that we'd be gettin' high on the smell of brake pads & brake shoes burning from ours and the cars in front, for most of the 45 minutes spent descending it in our old Fiat-then-Mazda-then-Datsun. I always wanted to go up the emergency brake ramps, but Dad would never do it.

As for cycling down steep bitumen roads - did you ever give Constitution Hill a go near Bundanoon? We did it on one of the 3 speed hire bikes from Ye Old Bike Shoppe before helmets were the norm. Good times.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> did you ever give Constitution Hill a go near Bundanoon?


nuclear_powered, I once rode up Constitution Hill on my Ishiwata road bike and then I rode down it. I tried to make it up Fitz's Hill on the southern ACT Border a few years back, but I stalled about 80 metres from the summit during a Fitz's Hill hill climb, which I think is still held. When I came down Fitz's Hill on the Ishiwata it was the scariest thing that I have ever done. It would be good to do the Fitz's Hill hill climb on the Anthem.

Coming down Fitz's Hill on my Anthem, would be a hoot. The old Campagnolo brakes on the Ishiwata were state of the art at the time (they were the Campag 80th Anniversary set), but they were not a patch on the basic Shimano disc brakes that are on the Anthem X3. The gear is so good nowadays it is outrageous. The Shimano disk brakes that I have on the Anthem I guess aren't far off entry level but they are very good.

n-p, on a sad note, about the Clyde Mountain, do you remember Pooh Corner, and the iconic feature on the mountain that delighted every kid who travelled up and down the Clyde, enjoyed by kids over several decades? I was told last week that vandals destroyed the feature. They didn't just wreck the shrine in the grotto, they plundered the ornaments, decorations and memorabilia. The vandals totally laid waste the natural feature using something like crow bars. I'm always amazed at how much trouble vandals will go to to destroy something that is special to others.

Warren.


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

here are some from vietnam ( Mass)


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, so a ? in the 29er forum about riding steep rollers lead me to post this in my reply, this also got me thinking it was time to bump this back up to the top again for those new members to enjoy. So here it is BUMP, most fantastical thread on MTBR.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Steepest climb I ever did in 1990


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

You guys out west sure have fun! Good stuff, keep the pics coming! :thumbsup: ,


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

ANdRewLIu6294 said:


> nice, i dunno if i would do that...
> 
> ...but knowing me, instead of riding down, if i had a bullit, i would drop off it and land on that really small tranny.
> 
> i'd probably flip if i tried to ride down


Not sure if I'm comfortable with you guys throwing around words like "boob" and "tranny" in the same post...


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

Grand Paradis, Champery, Switzerland, during WC DH race.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Champery seems barely ridable in some parts.


----------



## Braves Nation (Aug 3, 2010)

Damn this is a sick thread, props to all who have contributed.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

kadeater said:


> Two shots from Bartletts wash:


Holy smokes; for 2011 :eekster: :eekster: :lol: !!

This is an awesome thread !!


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

radair said:


> OK, this is impressive as hell to me.


You win.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's the steepest, longest chute I've seen around here.



And a couple of action shots from the top


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Is that blue? Check out the green monster at trumbull, phenomenal.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Who can forget about this classic bit of steepness that rests at the end of Zippity? This is me riding it for the very first time back in Sept 2010.... I was questioning my sanity before going down this bad boy.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

in the Sierra









in Folsom, CA (way steeper and sketchier than it looks on vid):


----------



## elsinore (Jun 10, 2005)

*Arcadia*



thefriar said:


> Is that blue? Check out the green monster at trumbull, phenomenal.


I think that is the "Ledges" area at Arcadia in RI.


----------



## Frac (Mar 12, 2007)

More Lynn Woods Magic









Steep up


----------



## Frac (Mar 12, 2007)

Lynn woods magic


----------



## Frac (Mar 12, 2007)

and a little more lynn woods magic


----------



## killerdj72 (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW!!!! to all!! Congrats


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

No fair posting stuff that's currently under snow!  Hope to be in that area in a couple weeks.


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

Just had to go poop after looking at this thread.


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

There are a couple of spots on Rocky Ridge in Marin that are a 38-42% grade for about 100 yards each, they are a ***** to ride up.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

anomaly said:


> There are a couple of spots on Rocky Ridge in Marin that are a 38-42% grade for about 100 yards each, they are a ***** to ride up.


I'd love to see a video of someone riding up something with that sort of grade. Not because I don't believe you. It would just be impressive to watch.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Love Canal - the original subject of this thread, minus all the pink bike spam


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Just submitting my contribution. Now that the main trail is complete we can start working on options.










+










=


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 8, 2011)

so glad its been bumped so many times.. i love these types of threads.. wish there was a sticky or subforum for all them.. some seriously crazy stuff in here that i would die attempting... maybe once i lose some weight and im not so top heavy i can try some mediocre slopes... just started riding a few weeks ago and started practicing some drops today off the back porch ranging from 1ft to 2ft.... pansy stuff


----------



## anomaly (Jun 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'd love to see a video of someone riding up something with that sort of grade. Not because I don't believe you. It would just be impressive to watch.


It really isn't that impressive to see, the person is moving at ~3mph. There is a certain amount of balance associated with it as too little weight on the front wheel means you flip over but too much means you lose traction.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

anomaly said:


> It really isn't that impressive to see, the person is moving at ~3mph. There is a certain amount of balance associated with it as too little weight on the front wheel means you flip over but too much means you lose traction.


That's what makes it impressive. And any pointers I can get from watching others riding steep stuff is a bonus.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

elsinore said:


> I think that is the "Ledges" area at Arcadia in RI.


Correct


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG! And I thought I was tough for doing this roller at Santos. :nono:


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Not the steepest thing i rode... OR not nearly as steep as some of the ones i´ve seen in this kickass thread, but i guess i´ll re-bump the thread:


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

this isnt mine, but i saw the picture on pinkbike and remembered this thread, and i felt the need to post it here!


----------



## SkaredShtles (May 13, 2007)

SSDA:


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

toydeluxe said:


> Some of this stuff looks intimidating even by dirtbike standards


That is what I was thinking. I am sometimes considered off my rocker while my buddies and I are on our motocross bikes. I would probably try everything posted here on my motocross bike.....but on my mountain bike HOLY HELL I would have to give myself a serious pep talk/motivational speech to do some of that and I don't know if I could talk myself into it.


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

In Israel is Steeeeep as well.

Racham Eilat.

.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

holy **** i dont get trails like this without an extremely long drive! nice shots everyone


----------



## J-RO4 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow crazy shots! nothing like this around me.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Here we go, couple of STEEP uphill sections:






Very difficult on a singlespeed setup. :eekster:


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

One of the guys I rode with around 10 years ago


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

This was today:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I love how this thread just keeps coming back to the top. So many great shots. I'll add a couple more.

Photo Credit hfly


Photo Credit Enel


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Yup, this is an amazing thread, I like to bump it up every so often so everyone can se what real steep is. Great new shots KRob, that middle one looks about 80 degrees :thumbsup: ut:



KRob said:


> I love how this thread just keeps coming back to the top. So many great shots. I'll add a couple more.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Disneyland 1999!*



LyNx said:


> Yup, this is an amazing thread, I like to bump it up every so often so everyone can se what real steep is.


Just found this old thread of an even older ride with picture after picture of some serious BC steeps.....rolled on some old-school, short-travel, steep HA classic iron. You'll see Knolly founder Noel Buckley and some other old time mtbr regulars in there.

Amazing stuff. Respect.
Disneyland 1999


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*Wow!*

Beautiful photo's everyone! Excellent thread!
Here's a couple from my collection.
The first is a roller on Amasa Back. The nice thing about this is a guy pal told me it wasn't do-able. I won't say anymore in case he sees this someday. 
The second is beautiful SoCal decomposed granite. AKA sketchy! Front brakes rule on this
Third shot, sorry it's tad out of focus but yeah, it's loamy,rocky wall. I could barely crawl down it!
Fourth shot is more steep slidey decomposed granite!
Thanks for the great thread!


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's mine. The wall of death.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

I was gonna post up a picture but it seems so feeble compared to the rest why bother?

Subscribed though


----------



## brianpalser (Sep 29, 2009)

After seeing this it inspires me to give up MTB'ing and take up something that takes less balls like fighting Mike Tyson.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Fully rigid*



brianc said:


> How about some images of grown men loose in the woods? the second guy is fully rigid.


I couldn't tell that from the picture, but it looks like he doesn't have suspension on his bike either!


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

So, what is the technique for riding down these steep boulder/rockfaces? Lean back, brake into it then just let it roll or feathering brakes down? LIke the ToiletBowl in Utah, I watched a vid of one rider just ripping it down really fast but another vid, the rider was slower.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

bitewerks said:


> So, what is the technique for riding down these steep boulder/rockfaces? Lean back, brake into it then just let it roll or feathering brakes down? LIke the ToiletBowl in Utah, I watched a vid of one rider just ripping it down really fast but another vid, the rider was slower.


Either way works fine. That's the cool thing about slick rock, there's so much traction you can inch down a _very_ steep face in total control (or even stop dead in the middle and track stand if you want) or if the run out is available just bomb it like a big half pipe. Very entertaining.


----------



## bigb73 (Oct 11, 2007)

Rode a outlaw trail in Vail in 2010 called PBR. Followed one of the locals down it and it was the steepest trail I've ever been down.


----------



## windycitycy (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow some crazy drops


----------



## hit600 (Jan 6, 2012)

great pictures!


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## spanishflyaberdeen (May 29, 2005)

Champery DH course Switzerland....... unfortunately my Sunday beat me to the end after I lost it...


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I love the steep pics!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

OK, found a thread this AM asking what is considered steep, had to find this thread and post a link. So 9 months and this has quieted down, think it deserves a bump so the n00bs can have some fun.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Ost


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

knollybikes.com said:


> From a photo shoot last spring.
> 
> Hiking up!
> 
> ...


That's the craziest **** I've ever seen in my life. What is the grade??


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

umbertom said:


> HOLY SH!T!! some of the pictures in this thread are INSANE! This is beyond mountain biking, I don't know what it's called it's just REALLY ballsy. I couldn't imagine ever being able to do some of these things, I'll stick to riding trails lol


Seriously! I saw these photos and knew my place better than ever, immediately, haha!

Is Whistler steep like this? If so, no need for me to even make the trip! I've got enough damage from years as a strong safety in college. Some of these pics look like suicide attempts, literally.

You guys are SKILLED!


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

Speaking of Knolly Bikes, here's Q from Over The Edge during the Hurricane Mountain Bike Festival.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

My buddy nabbed this line recently in Virgin, UT.


----------



## esw116 (May 10, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice stuff Zen, great sequence capture, your friend's got some big ones for sure. What camera did you use and how'd you put it together? Pity you didn't have a tripod to keep the background perfectly aligned, this would make a killer blow up for your friends wall.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Great Pictures!

Thanks for sharing!!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

a very humbling thread!! Amazing shots, and skills, and gigantic balls.........and or lady parts........


----------



## joboy (May 6, 2008)

i learned something from the pics....i suck at biking


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I had to clean my shorts just looking at some of the photos! I wouldn't try half of this stuff wearing steel armor, wrapped in bubble wrap with mattresses strapped to me!

Ride on freaky dudes!!!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Not the steepest roller I saw while I was in BC but the only one I got a picture of.


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

This section of trail in Meran Italy was reasonably steep - but by far the steepest track I have seen is the Champery track in Switzerland - parts of that trail are pucker factor 9 and I have the deepest respect for anyone that can ride it top to bottom - and as for doing it in the rain - well, hats off to Hart for that immense effort :thumbsup:!


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

brianc said:


> How about some images of grown men loose in the woods? the second guy is fully rigid.


this looks like "cut your bars" in whistler..


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Zen Cyclery said:


> My buddy nabbed this line recently in Virgin, UT.


That's a rad line man. Nice.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Pic I took of a buddy on Expresso, Mt. Fromme.










The roll is about 8 feet, as even as slate. It scares me a little bit.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

LostBoyScout said:


> Pic I took of a buddy on Expresso, Mt. Fromme.
> 
> The roll is about 8 feet, as even as slate. It scares me a little bit.


Great shot. Loved Mt Fromme. I could easlily spend a lot of time up there.

Do you have a picture showing the slab and roll out??


----------



## TJK (Sep 11, 2012)

LostBoyScout said:


> Pic I took of a buddy on Expresso, Mt. Fromme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sweet shot man!


----------



## bruce_m (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome shot !


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

Short, unedited(sorry, I just like the bike sounds)video of a rock roll my buddy and I were playing on a couple weeks ago. Not super steep, with an iPhone app determined it ranged from 33 to 45 degrees. It's an undulating roller that is about 40 feet long with a good run out. You have to hike up onto the top. I always thought this would be such a rad start to a trail!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

And steep fail....


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

KRob said:


> Great shot. Loved Mt Fromme. I could easlily spend a lot of time up there.
> 
> Do you have a picture showing the slab and roll out??


Thanks (and thanks to the others who commented on the pic), here is a photo I found on the interwebs that shows the whole roll pretty well:

Clayton-on-the-Espresso-Rock-8847 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

This is as steep as I go currently.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Steepest I've gone on my new 29er...


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Someone get me a parachute.

................

Is there a steep climbing thread, somewhere ?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

bikeabuser said:


> Someone get me a parachute.
> 
> ................
> 
> Is there a steep climbing thread, somewhere ?


What's this "climbing" you speak of? 

J/K, not sure if there's a thread for that or not...


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

mtn.skratch said:


> Short, unedited(sorry, I just like the bike sounds)video of a rock roll my buddy and I were playing on a couple weeks ago. Not super steep, with an iPhone app determined it ranged from 33 to 45 degrees. It's an undulating roller that is about 40 feet long with a good run out. You have to hike up onto the top. I always thought this would be such a rad start to a trail!


Is that on the hole in the ground or trails nearby?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

bikeabuser said:


> Someone get me a parachute.
> 
> ................
> 
> Is there a steep climbing thread, somewhere ?


Maybe we should start one. Although it is tougher to show the difficulty of steep climbing moves, I've seen a few that are impressive.

Great shot jhazard. I really like your photography. Always such good images: sharp focus, good colors, and great perspective.

evdog posted a few shots on the "Best Riding Images of 2012" thread that reminded me of this thread. Very steep. Maybe I'll repost them here if he doesn't mind.


----------



## jds2835 (May 22, 2011)

Awesome shots!


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

6thElement said:


> Is that on the hole in the ground or trails nearby?


No, I don't think so...not 100% sure where you are referring to though. It's near The Donner Pass TH west of Fort Collins, Co.


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Ronski's sweetie:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

ronski said:


> Ronski's sweetie:
> View attachment 750181


Nice spot!


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

Scrub: Funny! Great spot for sure with more like it ahead and behind...


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Jwind, here's another angle of Iheartbicycles rolling in. Pictures don't quite capture the move.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

No knee pads. Makes me cringe! hahaha.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Have been meaning to go through my pics for a while as there are a few great threads going right now....

Southern Sierras


















A few from SoCal













































And some AZ for good measure









This one is a bit of a mindf*ck. Look at the log and the ferns just above rider's head, and judge how far down they look relative to the horizontal distance to get to them. Shot is from directly above, and its a long way down!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

mtn.skratch said:


> No, I don't think so...not 100% sure where you are referring to though. It's near The Donner Pass TH west of Fort Collins, Co.


Not the same one, I was referring to the one near Lake Tahoe


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Not sure I've posted a photo in here of me, so here's one from today:


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Nice spot!


nice picture


----------



## drj85 (Dec 15, 2011)

icecreamjay said:


> Here's the steepest, longest chute I've seen around here.
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple of action shots from the top


I rode there with a buddy of mine last year and i tried walking down that chute, well my skirt got extremely tight and my butthole puckered up even tighter..


----------



## phxtermite (Feb 18, 2013)

No suspension and cantilever brakes? Yikes.


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

This one isn't too incredibly steep, but there's no roll out at the bottom.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

evdog said:


> Have been meaning to go through my pics for a while as there are a few great threads going right now....
> 
> Southern Sierras
> 
> ...


The thing that disappoints here, is that in photos #3-6, the riders are in the tops, not the drops :nono:

Otherwise, nice looking rides.


----------



## John Lazzara (Feb 21, 2013)

I was thinking the hill at my local was steep - but you guys win!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually no suspension makes it very much more confident as you don't have to guess what your suspension will do, or at least for me on anything like that, takes the guesswork out. Now on really rocky, sh1t rigid can beat you up and sus is nice, but so far, anything I can roll on the FS I can roll on the rigid. As to Cantis, no I see discs.


phxtermite said:


> No suspension and cantilever brakes? Yikes.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

6thElement said:


> Not sure I've posted a photo in here of me, so here's one from today:


Hey I got one like that!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

bad andy said:


> Hey I got one like that!
> 
> View attachment 774127


That rider behind you is listening to you skid your way down the rock


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

6thElement said:


> That rider behind you is listening to you skid your way down the rock


Yeah... I was testing how slow I could crawl down that on my 4.0 tires.


----------



## phxtermite (Feb 18, 2013)

LyNx said:


> Actually no suspension makes it very much more confident as you don't have to guess what your suspension will do, or at least for me on anything like that, takes the guesswork out. Now on really rocky, sh1t rigid can beat you up and sus is nice, but so far, anything I can roll on the FS I can roll on the rigid. As to Cantis, no I see discs.


I started with ridgid and rode some of the same I ride now but with a couple of wheel stands from coming down on rocks that would not get out of the way(like they lived there or something). The suspension seems to help me roll through. I stayed away from long steep because I knew the cantilevers would not help me much with control(I am 200lbs and the brakes were cheap). I would also come off a ride with numb forearms from the constant hammering. If I break my FS though, I'll ride the rigid in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome thread! Great pics. Heres the steepest ive done out in red mesa new mexico.

<img src=https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d141/mrpea9999/Gutcheckz.png border=0 alt=>


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## starladear (Mar 1, 2004)

evdog said:


> Have been meaning to go through my pics for a while as there are a few great threads going right now....
> 
> Southern Sierras
> 
> ...


fun stuff there


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

BUMP!

Awesome footage w/steep fail:

Video: Crushing and Crashing in Canmore - Pinkbike


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

you guys are crazy. i used to do these things with my ATV and it scared the **** out of me. now i can barely do it with my bike.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

<img src= https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb10060536/p4pb10060536.jpg>

photo by jerry hazzard


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

That feature is torn down now.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

F.N.G said:


> That feature is torn down now.


f uc.k..ers,, there's more out there. Nothing lasts for ever in the foot hills But at least it will live for ever on film


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Wha? That huge boulder has been moved? Lol... Glad I cracked my helmet on it while I could! 

(one of my favorite shots, btw  )


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

How accurate is the camera angle on this shot? Looks like it might be off maybe slightly, but looks majorly steep. What's the roll in like, blind or can you see where you need to go? How's the grip on that rock?


Fuglio said:


> <img src= https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb10060536/p4pb10060536.jpg>
> 
> photo by jerry hazzard





jhazard said:


> Wha? That huge boulder has been moved? Lol... Glad I cracked my helmet on it while I could!
> 
> (one of my favorite shots, btw  )


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

its in here somewhere


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

LyNx said:


> How accurate is the camera angle on this shot? Looks like it might be off maybe slightly, but looks majorly steep. What's the roll in like, blind or can you see where you need to go? How's the grip on that rock?


The gradation in the sunset looks pretty level to me. And that bush/tree on the left is growing straight up.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I finally got around to riding the Love Canal / Dolly Parton at Bartlett last week. It's certainly steep, but not as scary steep as some of the photos on the first couple pages make it look. It would be interesting to compare measured slopes- is that steeper than the entry to Rockstacker, for example? Probably, but not by much. Of course, I don't have any interest in surveying them personally.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuglio said:


> its in here somewhere


Nice video!


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Fuglio said:


> its in here somewhere


what are you riding bike wise?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Sweet stuff, we don't have anything like that down here, no solid granite, just lots of very sharp coral. Would be interesting to see some of that stuff and maybe give it a try - remember my first trip to CO and what an eye opening experience it was compared to the mainly XC stuff I was riding down here, when I got back I started searching out more technical stuff and giving a go at stuff I'd balked at before. Biggest thing to learn is once you commit, stick with it, don't try to bail part way in, that normally ends bad.



Fuglio said:


> its in here somewhere


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Moarrr!!!!


----------



## p_DuBs (Oct 7, 2010)

^Whole video filled with insane Austrian steeps riding

And here's my personal contributions:









^steep, loose, gravel riding around Colorado Springs









^steep bike park riding at Angel Fire


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

qbert2000 said:


> what are you riding bike wise?


In the video



and in the photo



Also Here is one of my heros Brett Tippie

<img src=https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb10188311/p4pb10188311.jpg>

and the video

Rob's Dirty Business: Whistler with Tippie - Pinkbike


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Woodson said:


> Really? Theres not much & stuff would last a lot longer if you all didn't constantly feel the need to show it off to everyone on a public forum. But hey, what do you care, it wasn't you who put in the time to make such features rideable. Bandoleroooooooooooos!


I believe that publicizing fun technical riding increases the public demand for such trails and features.

We Bandaleros are currently involved in the first authorized technical trail in our local forest system.

Hit me up for a ride some time it'll be fun


----------



## Tres Bottelas (May 27, 2014)

Woodson said:


> Really? Theres not much & stuff would last a lot longer if you all didn't constantly feel the need to show it off to everyone on a public forum. But hey, what do you care, it wasn't you who put in the time to make such features rideable. Bandoleroooooooooooos!


Did you build that feature, Woodson?


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Great thread! After looking through this I'm jealous of you guys and your rocky terrain. We have a fair bit of steep stuff here, but it's all clay and slippery tree roots. Should still take some pics I guess.


----------



## Wacha Wacha Wacha (Sep 27, 2017)

*Steeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep af 3!*


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Whooo! 
Cool thread!

I've had this pic saved for a long time because I love it so much.
I don't know who it is, or when it was taken, so credit where credit is due- but I'm 95% sure it's 'backside drop' on Hangover trail in Sedona. Assuming it is, I've ridden this, and quite frankly it gave me the 'adrenaline shakes' afterwards.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Impetus said:


> Whooo!
> Cool thread!
> 
> I've had this pic saved for a long time because I love it so much.
> ...


I love that pic! I especially like how the dog looks so ... casual.


----------

